
Tymshare’s Tymnet: The Prehistory of Cloud Computing - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/silicon-revolution/someone-elses-computer-the-prehistory-of-cloud-computing
======
feelin_googley
"There is no cloud. It is just someone else's computer."

